# NYC Hound Looking for Farm Life!



## ashleyanndarcy (10 mo ago)

Squid is a healthy, high-energy 6-year-old (45lb) Treeing Walker Coonhound and Mountain Cur mix living in New York City. He is not slowing down with age and his NYC owners can no longer keep up with the space and level of activity that he needs. He is housebroken; works well on a leash; good with cats, kids, and most dogs; has basic obedience training; was crate trained when he was young but out of practice. He can be an escape artist. He is neutered and up-to-date on vaccines. *He will need an experienced owner who can set boundaries and keep him exercised, as well as manage his resource guarding and barking at certain triggers.* He is sweet and silly at home when exercised and calm. A great companion dog. We want to find him a farm where he will be happy. Please contact with questions!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## ashleyanndarcy (10 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> He looks like a sweetheart.


Thanks! He is a sweetie. He just needs a bit more than we can give him. <3


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Treeing walkers are hard to keep in a yard period. I put taller and taller fencing up and finally had to use rollers on the tops. Might try some treeing walker **** hunting sites.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Treeing walkers are hard to keep in a yard period. I put taller and taller fencing up and finally had to use rollers on the tops. Might try some treeing walker **** hunting sites.


Just did a fast internet search... Lots of groups in NY.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Most of those groups are not going let him to continue to be a house dog so be careful there.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Most of those groups are not going let him to continue to be a house dog so be careful there.


True but better set up then most to deal with him
And better then being passed around till he gets out and gets run over


----------



## ashleyanndarcy (10 mo ago)

Thanks for weighing in! Would you be able to share the groups that you've found with me? It would be very appreciated! [email protected]


----------

